# Are you an early bird or a night owl?



## corazon (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, it's 30 minutes after midnight and I am wide awake.  I've always loved staying up late and never have liked waking up before noon.  Now that we have kids, that's impossible and in about 20 years, when they are out of the house, I'll be programmed to getting up early (earlier than noon anyway).  

There's just something about the night that I love.  The quiet.  It's hard to put my finger on it, but I feel like I can draw my inspirations from the night.  My best writings are at night and choreography comes easy to me after the commotion of the day has passed.

And the rest of you?

That being said, I'd better get my butt to bed.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 19, 2006)

Early(ish) I`m up at about 6am, and often in bed for 10pm.


----------



## licia (Dec 19, 2006)

I like to go to bed about 10 and get up about 6, but I'm having a sleeping problem again so I'm up all times of the night and drowsy during the day. I hate to take sleeping pills, but I suppose I will have to do so. I need rest asap.


----------



## middie (Dec 19, 2006)

Night owl since birth. I was up all night and slept all day.
Even now it's rare that I'm asleep before 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 19, 2006)

There are some times that I am up late but most times I end up waking for no reason anywhere from midnight on. Most times I am up by 5 a.m. and end up with really bad headaches if I sleep past 6.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 19, 2006)

I have always been a morning person, up between 5-6am, which means eary bedtime.  Love seeing the day come alive, beginning with the sunrise.


----------



## SueBear (Dec 19, 2006)

*night owl here..*

Husband works from 3pm to whenever for his programming position so I stay with his position's hours. Since we don't have kids (just 4-legged critters) I can stay with his schedule and not have an issue. When the Masters program kicks up in Jan it'll be easy for me since classes will be at night. 

That's my schedule.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 19, 2006)

Early, early bird.  I'm up at 5am, and I need all the beauty sleep I can get.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 19, 2006)

I only sleep for 4 to 5 hours a night. So it's in bed by 1 am and up between 5 and 6. Two of my 5 children also have this problem. They say it's not healthy but what can you do?


----------



## silentmeow (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm both. Love to get up early and get stuff done, 30 nap about 3 in the afternoon and I'm good to go 'til the wee hours of the morning.  That's usually when I read.  Family's in bed and the house feels cozy.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 19, 2006)

Early Bird here - I don't like to be woken up - but once up, I get most my work done then - at a hundred miles a minute - once dinner is served and cleaned and DS is put to bed, I shut down.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2006)

Night Owl.  

SO hits the hay about 9:00 PM most nights and leaves the entire castle to me.  Starting in February, I'll be getting up earlier for my nanny job.  ...or do I call myself a manny.


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 19, 2006)

I am without a doubt a NIGHTOWL!! - No matter how tired I may be I wake up after 9pm - As a child I had my nights and days mixed up as well. No matter how much sleep I do get I can not seem to get out of bed in the morning and do so only because I have no choice in the matter!!


----------



## Veloce (Dec 19, 2006)

The cats get us up sometime between 7:00 and 7:30 AM. DW turns in like clockwork at 11:00 PM. I stay up reading until I'm sleepy - any time between 11:00 PM and 1:00 AM.

Doug


----------



## crewsk (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm neither one. I'd rather sleep till around 10am & be in bed by 10pm. Unfortuantly, with kids & work I can't do that. I'm more myself in the afternoon & get a lot more done.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 19, 2006)

The fact that both of us are such extreme night owls is one of the reasons why Cris and I get along with each other so well.  If we go to sleep before 2 it is considered "early" in this household, and it is not unusual that a new day is dawning when we finally hit the sack.  Such a habit would surely not be welcomed by vast majority of the population I am sure!!  

(In fact, after all this Cris usually gets up and start working, either here at home or going out somewhere, in the morning by 9, so really he should be getting much more sleep!!)

I agree with Cora, I like the atmosphere of late night, actually my mind is normally the most clear and active after midnight.  Also I like the atmosphere of very early morning, around the dawn too, but only if we get there by staying up, not by waking up at this hour!!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 19, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Well, it's 30 minutes after midnight and I am wide awake. I've always loved staying up late and never have liked waking up before noon. Now that we have kids, that's impossible and in about 20 years, when they are out of the house, I'll be programmed to getting up early (earlier than noon anyway).
> 
> There's just something about the night that I love. The quiet. It's hard to put my finger on it, but I feel like I can draw my inspirations from the night. My best writings are at night and choreography comes easy to me after the commotion of the day has passed.
> 
> ...


 
Everyday I'll stay up to around 2 or 3ish. On a school day I may go to bed around 1. Usually I don't. I try to sleep in as much as I can on a school day. On the weekends I sleep in till about 1pm, unless I have to work. Then I sleep until 30 minutes before my shift.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually I think I'm a little bit of both.  Most nights I'm up until at least midnight, even though I am in bed by 11 p.m.  I love to read and that's when I curl up nice and comfy with my books.

I used to be able to "sleep in," but for the last 10 or so years that's not been happening.  I have an automatic alarm clock that usually kicks in about 6 a.m., but I don't roll out of the sack until about 7:30 or 8 because the bed and covers feel so good.  Especially in the wintertime.

When I have a lot of things that need to be done, I can wake myself up whenever I want to.  This drives Buck nuts.  He needs a traditional alarm clock to jolt him awake.

I do love the solitude and quiet of the house late at night.  Even our cats snuggle down in their favorite sleeping places and leave me alone.  I try to be quiet if I'm up later at night than Buck so I don't disturb him.  Although our house is so big that I would have to run the vacuum cleaner at full tilt and have the blender going, too, for him to hear.

Also, as someone else said, there's something beautiful about seeing the day come alive.  Sunrise is so lovely and promising.  So count me as both a night owl and morning person.


----------



## angelbear9114 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am a night owl with a morning person's job and dog...
<-- This little guy to the left loves to see the sun rise and insists (quite vehemnantly) that someone gets the "pleasure" of seeing the crack of dawn with him...
*yawn*


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm both too,  I love the mornings and I'm usually up until midnight or so.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2006)

i've heard of this thing called sleep.

can someone explain it to me? sounds very relaxing.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

My family refers to me as a Bat. I can easily stay up all night and get my eight hours. I think it comes from being a mortician (I had the night shift) and bartending jobs. I'm ready to party when everyone else is going home.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2006)

or dead? lol, hb.
 you intrigue and scare me at the same time. cooool.
ever see the movie "the night shift"?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 19, 2006)

I usually get to bed between 11pm and Midnight, and I'm usually awake around 4am...  So I'm not sure, what does that make me? A night owl, or an early riser?

John


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

No BuckyTom...never saw it.  If you have any questions, you are welcomed to PM me.  I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## SueBear (Dec 19, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> My family refers to me as a Bat. I can easily stay up all night and get my eight hours. I think it comes from being a mortician (I had the night shift) and bartending jobs. I'm ready to party when everyone else is going home.



 That's ok. My husband and I have been called vampires or children of the night with the hours we pull on a daily basis. Up by the time the sun goes down and asleep at dawn. It's still out for debate on sleep with his work time shift varying, usually a 12 to 13 hr ordeal sometimes longer depending upon what's up. 

It is quiet in the evening and wee morning, can get a lot accomplished.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

I love being in crowds or alone...just don't start yawning at 1 am if you come to my house to play games or party.​


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2006)

hb, ya gotta see "the night shift".
it's about a morgue, not a mortician's office per se, but i think you'd like it. a cute and funny love story.

here's the imdb link: Night Shift (1982)


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am a combination of both - some nights I don't go to bed until after midnight and other nights I am in bed around 11PM.  I usually get up around 8AM but then there are some days that I am up by 7AM.


----------



## amber (Dec 19, 2006)

It depends on how tired I am.  Typically I get to bed around 11pm and watch tv til I get tired, and usually wake up around 6am.  I have to have at least 7 hours of sleep to function the next day.  I can stay up late, but have to have just as many hours of sleep, so I guess I'm both a morning person and a night owl.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 19, 2006)

Night owl here. I read till 1, 2 oclock in the morning and get up at 8. I'm a grouch in the mornings, so keep that in mind when you read my morning posts.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll check it our Buckytom..thanks.

Wasabi, I've never noticed that you were a grouch in the morning.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a grouch in the morning and it gets worst as the day goes by. Poor DH.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

Perhaps Mr Wasabi and Mr HB could become best friends and sympathize with each other....


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 19, 2006)

I am definatley a night owl but due to the fact that I work in banking, I am forced to so to bed between 10 and 12 during the week.  The weekends though I am up until 2 or 3 in the morning and sleep until 12 or 1 the next day.  The only thing I don't like about sleeping in late is that I miss the whole day but I have more fun at night


----------



## wasabi (Dec 19, 2006)

> Perhaps Mr Wasabi and Mr HB could become best friends and sympathize with each other....
> __________________



Our poor sweeties, gotta love um.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

I love sunrise...I know I know..what kind of vampyre loves a sunrise?  For years I was seeing them as I was leaving some club or other in the city.  Now, I'd rather be just rising when the sun is.  Dawn is by far my favourite part of the day.   What you have before you is an open invitation to challenge yourself and create something wonderful with the day.  You see colours that words cannot describe.  You can catch the earth off guard, showing capabilities the likes of which we've forgotten since leaving the womb.  And if you catch it right, you can see and feel and hear the ghosts of those passed long ago..who may have watched the sunrise in the very spot you are in.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

> And if you catch it right, you can see and feel and hear the ghosts of those passed long ago..who may have watched the sunrise in the very spot you are in.


 
I feel that when I'm going to bed.  See, Vera, that's why.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I feel that when I'm going to bed.  See, Vera, that's why.



You're bed is that old...or that busy???


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2006)

Even when I have to be up at 6:15 for work I find it difficult to ever get to bed as early as 1:00.  I usually go to bed around 2:00 on work nights and often later on weekends or vacations.  During the summer I get really horrible about it!  I'm like some of you--I love the peacefulness of the wee hours and often think clearer then.  Last summer I found myself getting to bed later and later, until I was going to bed after sunrise.  Today was my last day of work for 2 weeks, so I'm sure I'll have at least a few late nights (beyond 2:00).  However, I have a cold so may want to get a little more sleep.

 Barbara
P.S. On the rare occasion that I have had to get up super early (like to leave on a trip) I have really loved the early morning, watching the sun come up and the world begin to wake up.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2006)

Early bird here.  I'm at work by 6, so I get up around 4:15 or so to have time to read the paper, have a couple cups of coffee, and stare at the wall a bit to get focused.

But then I get to leave the office at 3 and beat most of the traffic.  Also like to be home when daughter gets home from school.  She has to leave an empty house in the morning and I don't like her to have to experience that twice a day.

I didn't used to be such a sicko.  When we were dating, HH used to have to call me every morning at 7:30 to make sure I got my butt up for work at 8.  When he called me in Memphis from the Florida Keys while he was on vacation I knew it was real love.


----------



## corazon (Dec 21, 2006)

uh-oh.  here it is, almost 1am and I'm still up.


----------



## licia (Dec 21, 2006)

It's after 5 am here and I've been up over an hour. I have a long list of "to do" things today and dh is sleeping. I will do the quiet things first, then awake him about 7 for a good breakfast.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

licia, what are quiet things? do you have to use a silencer?  j/k.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Bucky!!! You are so bad, go sit in the corner!!

She only uses a big fluffy pillow!!



J/K here as well


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 21, 2006)

I am definetely not a morning person.........DH can attest to that.  I could stay up till 4 or 5 in the morning easily......that is if I could sleep till noon.  Our youngest son would stay up till at least then if we let him...... he gets that after me I guess.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 21, 2006)

I woke up just before 4 this morning and thought that I would get a jump on the candy making I had planned. Well, that ain't going so well. The water froze about an hour ago; that is what I get for doing other stuff first, lol!!!


----------



## licia (Dec 21, 2006)

After completing my "quiet work", which incidentally didn't injure anyone, and getting on to the regular work, I must make cookies this afternoon. I had lost the recipe and had to call my aunt to get it again, so I'm doing a few other chores (don't ask, BT) while my butter is softening. I think I may have my shopping finished, unless something else pops into my head.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 21, 2006)

My sleep schedule really depends on my schedule...lately, I have been up at 4-5ish am, working till 9-10pm, and sleeping like a log...No the ideal schedule right now. After the Holidays, i plan on being a night owl for a bit.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2006)

I prefer to sleep in until about 7:30 a.m. or so.  During the summer I have to be up at 5 a.m. to go to work.  In the winter my schedule is a bit more flexible and I don't get up until about 6:00 a.m.  Plus I hate getting up when it is still dark and I went to bed when it was dark.   On work days I try to be in bed by 9 or 10 p.m.  Once in awhile I will stay up on a day off to watch a late show.


----------



## carolelaine (Dec 21, 2006)

I have to get up early for work.  But, if it was up to me I'd be a nightowl, I am just not an early morning person.


----------

